
Stop Building Apps and Start Building Behaviors - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/07/stop-building-apps-and-start-building-behaviors.html
======
MaxGabriel
I had some trouble loading the page, it also seems to be published on
VentureBeat: [http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/07/stop-building-apps-and-
sta...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/07/stop-building-apps-and-start-
building-behaviors/)

~~~
nireyal
Sorry Max, looks like it's working now here: <http://www.nirandfar.com/>

